# M&P Holster



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey guys and gals, I purchased an M&P 9MM this week and am having a hard time finding a low cost holster for it. Do any of you have a suggestion?

I put 200 rounds thru it and am quite pleased so far.

Thanks


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Galco offers the M5X Matrix paddle holster for it: http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterG3.asp?ProductID=3227&GunID=329. It's a great low-cost option.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Are you looking for IWB or OWB?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for the help Mike & Rich.

I tried to purchase the M5X Mike but Galco's site say's it will not be available untill 11/30/06

I found an Uncle Mike's at Midway that will work for now. I needed one that my Grandson can use for some IPSC shooting in Payson.

Round count is now at 400 without a problem of any type.

I use an XD40.

Keep your head down in Afghanistan Mike and thank you for what you do. I understand you couldn't pack on the border. I certainly hope the new regime allows you too while in Afghanistan.

Sam


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Blade-Tech has several OWB models 55-65 bucks

Comp tac also list Holsters for MP


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks Clyde, I knew about Bladetech but their delivery is longer than desired. Comp-tac is new to me but now in my favorites

Sam


----------



## rledwards (Jul 13, 2006)

I highly recommend Comp-Tac holsters. I normally receive anything I order from them in about a week or sooner. They are not cheap, but like most things, you get what you pay for.
--Lin


----------



## Warhawk (Jan 4, 2007)

Most holsters for the Glock 21 will fit the M&P.


----------

